

NodeConf 2013 - ndesaulniers
http://blog.izs.me/post/54766250297/nodeconf-2013

======
stevekinney
I started getting comfortable with Node as a sort of New Year's Resolution
and, I have to say, one of my favorite parts has been the helpfulness and
openness of the Node community.

A few months ago, I pinged Isaac on Twitter for advice on where to go next
once you had a rudimentary understanding of how Node works. He encouraged me
to dig into Node core and also to explore the source for NPM and libuv. I
suggested that I was pretty sure that stuff was a bit over my head.

Isaac replied: "The best way to get strong is to lift heavy things."

~~~
ndesaulniers
I really like that advice! A lot of node core looks just like regular node
code. The calling conventions into C++ and the v8 bindings may take more in
depth understanding, but it's not that bad.

